# How much did you pay for your A3??



## CrisqoT.O. (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm thinkin bout gettin an A3..
in the spring when it comes out in Canada..
2.0T (non-quattro available only)
What price should I be lookin at?
What options would the quattro one come wit?
what do I need to knoW? loL


----------

